# Commercial Energy Code pointing directly to ASHRAE 90.1



## jar546 (Mar 17, 2019)

The Florida Building Code (FBC) Commercial Energy Code in section 405 which governs electrical has a section for electrical power which does not have its own verbiage but instead points directly to ASHRAE 90.1.  In this case I am surprised that they did not just explicitly list the code requirements which then forces you to have access to the ASHRAE 90 standards.

The one I am talking about is for the control of receptacles which to be honest with you I am not thrilled about and think it just creates a headache for the electrician.  Here is what the FBC says:

*C405.6Electrical power (Mandatory).*
*C405.6.1Applicability.*
_This section applies to all building power distribution systems. The provisions for electrical distribution for all sections of this code are subject to the design conditions in ASHRAE Standard 90.1._

This forces us to go to ASHRAE 90.1 to get the requirements.  In this case I have found supporting documentation from the state of Florida that yes, indeed the standards of ASHRAE 90.1 do, indeed apply.
Here is what ASHRAE 90.1 states:

*ASHRAE 90.1 - 2010
Section 8.4 Mandatory Provisions
8.4.2 – Automatic Receptacle Control.*
_At least 50% of all 125 volt 15- and 20-Ampere receptacles, including those installed in modular partitions, installed in the following space types:
a. Private offices
b. Open offices
c. Computer Classrooms shall be controlled by an automatic control device that shall function on:

a. a scheduled basis using a time-of-day operated control device that turns receptacles off at specific programmed times - an independent program schedule shall be provided for areas of no more than 25,000 sf but no more than one floor, or

b. an occupant sensor that shall turn receptacles off within 30 minutes of all occupants leaving a space, or

c. a signal from another control or alarm system that indicates the area is unoccupied.

*Exceptions:* Receptacles for the following shall not require an automatic control device:

a. Receptacles specifically designated for equipment required 24 hour operation.

b. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger the safety or security of the room or building occupant(s).
_
Is this something that IS a code requirement where you live?  I am now seeing a hybrid between 2 codes by design where in the past you had to declare compliance with the Energy Code or ASHRAE 90.


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2019)

Not where we are yet....Good!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 18, 2019)

I've come across this in the IGCC and have always requested a modification to not do it.

This will double the number of receptacles required in offices, the number of circuits to feed them, and the number of power strips required for surge protection of computers and monitors which will have to be plugged into separate outlets.  It also requires Green Police to periodically inspect every office, classroom, work room, conference room, etc. to verify that devices that are required to be plugged into controlled receptacles aren’t plugged into uncontrolled receptacles.

The IGCC requirement also applies to classrooms.  Occupant sensors often turn out lights if people are sitting still in classrooms, offices, conference rooms, etc.  It would be even more disruptive to teaching or presentations if an occupant sensor turned off a projector in the middle of a class or presentation


----------



## jar546 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bumping this thread.  Just looked at the 2018 IECC and cannot find this language so I am assuming that only Florida has adopted this.
HOWEVER, if anyone declared ASHRAE 90 over the IECC then they too would have to comply.
This has become an issue with offices that have factory pre-fabricated cubicles and other similar office equipment that does not come pre-wired this way.


----------



## brokenkeys (Oct 9, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> The IGCC requirement also applies to classrooms.


90.1 applies to classrooms as well. But even worse, per HERE, ASHRE actually interpreted all student occupied instructional spaces (Labs, resource rooms, etc.) as "classrooms" so the majority of the spaces in a school have to follow this (if your AHJ is aware of this )



jar546 said:


> 2018 IECC and cannot find this language


Not necessarily important but IECC 2015 was silent on this as well. 


Studying up on the new code and found..... FBC 2020 to the rescue! The receptacle control requirement (along with a couple other less-than-popular requirements) are explicitly excluded from FBC-EC 7th Ed (2020): 

C401.2 Application
Commercial Buildings shall comply with the following: 
    1. The requirements of ANSI/ASRAE/IESNA 90.1, *excluding section 9.4.1.1(g), section 8.4.2 and section 8.4.3 of the standard. *

8.4.2 being the relevant section of this discussion. 


Thank God! I'm sick of telling owners about this during design, reminding them of it during construction and then when they move in they call and ask why I designed it like that. And without fail, at least one controlled outlet will be mislabeled or located wrong and it won't be discovered until the owner looses half a day of work because they left the room for 20 mins.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2020)

brokenkeys said:


> 90.1 applies to classrooms as well. But even worse, per HERE, ASHRE actually interpreted all student occupied instructional spaces (Labs, resource rooms, etc.) as "classrooms" so the majority of the spaces in a school have to follow this (if your AHJ is aware of this )
> 
> 
> Not necessarily important but IECC 2015 was silent on this as well.
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, I believe this was removed in the 7th edition of the 2020 FBC which takes effect Jan 1, 2021.  But then again if you declare a project as compliant with ASHRAE then you are still stuck with it.


----------



## brokenkeys (Oct 12, 2020)

jar546 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe this was removed in the 7th edition of the 2020 FBC which takes effect Jan 1, 2021.


Yes, I was referring to FBC 7th Edition (2020). I even bolded the specific exception for people who may stumble on this in the future. 



jar546 said:


> But then again if you declare a project as compliant with ASHRAE then you are still stuck with it.


Good point... so as far as publicly funded projects in Florida go (government, schools universities, etc. which _"shall be constructed to comply with a sustainable building rating system or a national model green building code"_) it's a matter of finding a ratings system that allows certification without full 90.1 compliance. Or install controls for 50% of the outlets.


----------

